# sputnik,bob,drop trap?



## aldrin2344 (Feb 25, 2014)

hi i am new at pigeon raising i am currently designing a loft plan my question is what is the best trap for a loft i am from Philippine the only predator that i can think that can get to my loft is cat what is the best trap to use. thank you


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I use a simple bob trap, works great for me.


----------



## felize (Aug 29, 2010)

kabayan stall trap para di kasya pusa.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=21305


----------



## aldrin2344 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks a lot to all the reply


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

All three will work just fine. Some fanciers like the sputnik or the drop trap because the pigeons are less likely to hestitate when trapping. However, I have used bobtraps in the past and the birds went through fine. I would advise that you have a door or a cover over the trap when you are not using it.


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

I actually use both and it works well as a training aid for young birds. I use the bobs for outgoing into my aviary(landing board) and they are forced to use the drop trap to enter the loft. The pic on the left shows the interior just prior to installing the bobs.


----------



## aldrin2344 (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks for the ideas and pics


----------

